# Band Logos, myspace pages, merch, CD artwork, etc...



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 14, 2008)

If any of you need any creative work done for you band, I am offering my services. I just launched my website....

Zumbek Media - Home

EDIT: My Website Sucks major ass! It was an experiment to try out a full blown CSS driven site. I hate it and never finished it. It will get a full makeover soon, just haven't had the time.

I will have my portfolio up in the near future, but here are some examples of band work I have done so far....

I just did some work for The Victim's Diary. I basically did a complete make over, although I still need to change the song pictures.







MySpace.com - The Victims Diary - PEORIA, Illinois - Rock / Rock / Regional Mexican - www.myspace.com/thevictimsdiary1


I did their logo, merch designs, web banner, pretty much everything.






















I also did some work recently for a band out of Australia know as Behind the Barrel. I am not sure if they are using my work yet, but here were some designs I came up with for them.












I used to do all the graphic work in my old band as well. Here is a sticker I did for them...












Coincidentally, everything has guns in it. I don't like to use guns, but TVD and BTB requested it. It fit the theme of the album for TSA at the time though. But yeah, I won't try and put guns into everything unless you really want me to.


So if you are interested in working with me, you can either PM me, or send me an email through my site.


----------



## Groff (Jul 16, 2008)

Your work kicks ass! Thanks for making that logo for me!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 16, 2008)

No problem, I appreciate the work. Thanks again!


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2008)

We'll be in touch.


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 17, 2008)

meh blood splatters.

I love the rest of the work though, good shit


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! Here is what I just did for TheMissing...


----------



## Groff (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't wait until we get our MySpace page running, then you can make it pwn!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is one I just did for a band over on the ESP forum...


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow. 

That's pretty good!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks! I am pretty excited to start working on their myspace this week. I think this will be some of my best band work yet.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 4, 2008)

im actaully pretty interested in this as i need to redo my bands imagery n shit for the myspace and "cover image"

MySpace.com - Tempus Fusion - UK - Ambient / Fusion / Metal - www.myspace.com/tempusfusionband

curently the profile pic is just google imaged and the font is basic works font.
i want the same idea.
I like the blacksanded hourglass and the type of front look but needs redoing.

itl be needed for an EP/Album cover art as well

What sorta prices do you charge for stuff?


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 9, 2008)

I sent you a PM a few days ago. Did you get it?


----------



## muffgoat (Dec 11, 2008)

My bassist and looong time friend does all our visual work, he is a few weeks away from getting his diploma at Vancouver Film School. He just completely revamped our myspace

MySpace.com - Alpha Trion *FIRST SHOW JAN. 23 @ THE COBALT!!* - Vancouver, CA - Experimental / Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/a3band

We are really lucky in the sense that as a band we cover every ground ourselves, i do all our audio and hes got visual!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 11, 2008)

I used to be that way in my old band. I did all that stuff. I designed the merch, flyers, myspace, CD art. Everything. It was hectic though doing all that and playing with the band 4 days a week between practices and shows.

I should add that I have done a few more myspace pages in recent months...

MySpace.com - The Farmhouse Killings - Oslo - Metal / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/thefarmhousekillings
MySpace.com - The Black Hand - London, UK - Rock / Blues / Grunge - www.myspace.com/theblackhandofficial

I did my first run with rollover links which isn't always easy to do in myspace. 

MySpace.com - Faith Guitars - UK - Acoustic / Rock / Pop - www.myspace.com/faithguitars 

I was proud of it, but didn't really get to finish doing what I wanted to yet. The guy I have been in contact with has been quite busy.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

that Faith layout is badass man  I love how you gotthe "Faith" in the sound hole


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 12, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> that Faith layout is badass man  I love how you gotthe "Faith" in the sound hole



Oh I didn't put the faith in the sound hole. Those were pics of the guitars given to me, I just used them in the layout. The logo and guitar images were already created. I just made the big banner in the middle, the navigation, and designed the rest of the layout.

Same goes with The Black Hand's site. I was given the logos and added some effects to them. Pretty much just designed that layout as well. The Farmhouse Killings I did the logo for as well as the myspace though.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 13, 2008)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Oh I didn't put the faith in the sound hole. Those were pics of the guitars given to me, I just used them in the layout. The logo and guitar images were already created. I just made the big banner in the middle, the navigation, and designed the rest of the layout.
> 
> Same goes with The Black Hand's site. I was given the logos and added some effects to them. Pretty much just designed that layout as well. The Farmhouse Killings I did the logo for as well as the myspace though.



Oh.

Well still it kicks ass 
all of you stuff does.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice work man.


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 15, 2008)

Morbid-Thirst on deviantART

soem of my stuff, basic deathmetal logos


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 21, 2008)

This is all I've really done. Not nearly as professional as a lot of these but I was super bored and felt like drawing


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 22, 2008)

If any of you guys have sent me a message and I didn't respond, please message me again. I have had a flood of PM's and emails lately, and I may have missed one or two. Sometimes I check and read things on my iPhone with the intention of replying from my computer, then I forget.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 8, 2009)

Concept I did for a member here, not sure if he likes it yet, but I really dig it...


----------



## Bloodriot44 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, awesome stuff man! I especially love the MySpace you did for The Victim's Diary. Checkout my band's MySpace page Deharmonic on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads there's no songs up yet, but I just created it recently. It's a Melodic Death Metal band and I'm in need of someone who will design us a awesome MySpace page and Logo design please? If you're interested, contact me on [email protected] cheers.


----------



## Methilde (Mar 14, 2009)

The cover of the MCD/demo for Sincerus, my progressive death metal project. Drawn and designed by yours truly.






Check the myspace for more art in the layout!
Sincerus on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 3, 2009)

Some recent concepts I have been working on for a friend's band...


----------



## Methilde (Apr 8, 2009)

I love number 1 and number 3!
Do you just use fonts or also other stuff to make them like this?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome 

I would love to refresh my current logo.....


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 8, 2009)

Methilde said:


> I love number 1 and number 3!
> Do you just use fonts or also other stuff to make them like this?



I added another design to have them choose from...












To answer your question, I start with a basic font in Adobe Illustrator, then I manipulate the font, move each letter around to my liking, add and subtract things, etc... I get a vision in my head and I slowly build upon that. That is for the black and white version. The other version you see is me just adding to it in photoshop.

The album cover you did kicks ass by the way.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 2, 2009)

Some more recent stuff....

Here is a myspace I am still working on. I think one of the guitarists post here, I forget his tag though....

DECIMATION THEORY on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads






Still have to add the links and delete the crappy myspace contact table. I am still playing with the text formatting as well, but the basic graphical concept is completed.

Here is a concept for one I will be working on next...






The myspace text and whatnot in this is just copied over from their existing page. It will look different (and better) when I am done with it. 


Also, I sent some of these stickers to people from here. I designed these stickers for evidence audio, and 1 will supposedly be included with every cable purchased from now on. Took this photo too...







Not sure if I posted these here, but here is some photography I did for a friend's band a few months ago...





















I may have posted some shots from their practice here, but I can't remember...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 2, 2009)

awesome work


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------

